# Topics > Toys >  MicroNoid, personal robot toy, Spin Master Ltd., Calais, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Spin Master Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Meccano presents the Micronoid Olympics

Published on Sep 19, 2016




> Micronoids are the pocket sized robot friends with HUGE personality! Take the programming fun of Meccanoid and add it to a pint sized robot. When Micronoids are around each other, they'll communicate, tell jokes and laugh together.

----------


## Airicist

Meccano - Micronoids TV Commercial

Published on Sep 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Meccano Micronoids - Tips & Tricks

Published on Nov 21, 2016




> Having trouble programming your Micronoid? Take a look at our vidoe for some helpful tips & tricks.

----------


## Airicist

Meccano Micronoids television commercial

Published on Mar 24, 2017




> Bring your robot to life! Micronoid is the personal robot that you build to fit in the palm of your hand. Build Micronoid a body to help it get around!

----------


## Airicist

Meccano - Micronoid Micronoid how to play

Published on Oct 24, 2017




> Meet Magna, Ace and Zap; the Meccano Micronoid Code robots you build and program
> for all kinds of fun from your PC Computer or with the on-board controls. Ask your
> interactive Micronoid yes or no questions in 8 Ball Mode, or turn it into a music machine
> in DJ Mode. Micronoid Code can do so many cool things.

----------

